# empty sac at 7 weeks



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi ladies,
          
        hope u r all keeping well, im a serial lurker but sadly need advice or ur experiences,
        i had my 7 week scan with origin yesterday morning to check for heartbeat but all to be seen was an empty sac
        the doctor said i measured 5 + 4 i have to go back next thurs for another scan but its not looking good
        i really cant understand wats happened because i have been so sick and had all the other pregnancy symptoms also
        

        im so gutted, feel so lost, i havent had any cramping or bleeding which just makes it all the more confusing.
        i had bit of cm sorry (tmi) last night which ive never nocticed b4 dont know wat that means.


        anyway thanks for reading any advice really appreciated

        cathy xxx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Cathy,

Im so very sorry to read your news . I dont know an awful lot about these things but I know the same thing happened to a girl on here recently  I think the fact they would like to re-scan you again next week along with the fact that you have no bleeding have to be good signs, but as I said Im no expert. Im sure from now to next week will be the longest week of your life, I will be saying lots and lots of   for a positive outcome for you, in the meantime come on here for a bit of company and a bit of support, I will be thinking of you


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Cathy

I'm really sorry to hear your news.  I can totally empathise with how you must be feeling right now as I've just been through this myself in the last couple of weeks.  Went for my scan and there was no heartbeat.  Unfortunately in my case there was still no heartbeat at the re-scan and I was told I'd had a missed miscarriage which is apparently very common. The Dr said it was usually just that that particular embryo wasn't healthy enough to make it and it was nothing I'd done or hadn't done.

However I've read lots of stories where they have found a heartbeat at re-scans so don't give up hope but I do think you need to prepare yourself for what you might be told.

This will be such a difficult week for you so if you need to talk just send me a PM. Will be thinking about you   

Lia xo


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

cathy     i also am so so sorry to read ure news
unfortunatly we also have went through the same sad time and its so unfair
i also had no cramps,bleeding etc 
thinking of u both


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks for ur replies girls


im just in limbo at the mo waiting to start cramping or bleeding or something
life is so cruel especially when still having the pg syptoms, it was only a couple of nights ago
i was so sick i thought i was going to throw up   
and the pg test still is very positive argggggg just torturing myself


anyway girls thanks for letting me rant off

cathy xxx


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Cathy, so sorry to read your news.

My scan a couple of weeks ago showed no heartbeat-though the fetus was visable.

Just wanted to 2nd what the other girls said, we are here if you need us, its such a shock, I know excatly what you mean when you say you feel Lost-you could have an army of people around you but you feel alone.
I agree with what Glitter said, sometimes a second scan can revel more-if its late implantation or that.  I   for a positive outcome

Missed m/c are very cruel, and unforunately common-they can go undetected usually untill a scan. Most girls won't have bleeding.

I did have cramps, and noticed my symptons eased.

I hope you get some peace this week while waiting for your scan   I will be thinking about you.


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi cathy,

i myself have been throught miscarriages several times although no missed ones, i wouldnt give up hope yet as your still having really strong signs like the strong positive test and the fact you have no pain or bleeding is also a very positive sign, there has been several ladies on here who have went back an heart beat was found, so please stay strong                        , my thoughts and    prayers will be with you and i just wanted to say your not alone, any time you need a chat or too scream or just a shoulder to cry on, im here, look after yerself xxx shaz2


----------

